# Morels Already?



## forever2xx (10 mo ago)

Can't wait to go out but it's a long drive for me. Anyone else can confirm morels or porcinis happening in the Sierras right now?


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

forever2xx said:


> Can't wait to go out but it's a long drive for me. Anyone else can confirm morels or porcinis happening in the Sierras right now?


Enjoyed the video; wishing I was there!!


----------



## parshooter (Apr 3, 2016)

Great Video! Thanks. What elevation?


----------



## Nickb (10 mo ago)

I was up at the Caldor Fire on 3/30. There was not a shoot to be seen other than some very small brown ones and not very many of those. I was at about 3700 ft elevation, I think it is just to early yet...


----------



## parshooter (Apr 3, 2016)

I think that's where my dad wants to go this week (not sure). I'll post if I find anything. I'm going in from Florida any rain out there recently?


----------



## parshooter (Apr 3, 2016)

I crushed it when I was up there last week! Finding about 200 on Monday just a few on Wed and then A TON on Friday. I ran outtta light or else I could have got more. I came across a fantastic area just as the sun went down and couldn't see. Be aware-there was a lot of people up there! I barely found a spot without a foot print. I'd recommend using a backpack and getting away from the easy places. Elevation was approximately 4500. With the cold weather and rain (it already started to dry out) it should help. Some of the mushrooms I found were starting to dry. Try to find the right moisture in the ground. Good luck!


----------



## yosemite shroomer (May 17, 2015)

That's great news! I'm hoping to go to an area just south of Yosemite soon (5000 ft) Found lots of them there years ago.


----------



## Amv123 (9 mo ago)

parshooter said:


> I crushed it when I was up there last week! Finding about 200 on Monday just a few on Wed and then A TON on Friday. I ran outtta light or else I could have got more. I came across a fantastic area just as the sun went down and couldn't see. Be aware-there was a lot of people up there! I barely found a spot without a foot print. I'd recommend using a backpack and getting away from the easy places. Elevation was approximately 4500. With the cold weather and rain (it already started to dry out) it should help. Some of the mushrooms I found were starting to dry. Try to find the right moisture in the ground. Good luck!


I was in Caldor fire this past weekend, walked for about an hour before coming into a patch I got just over a pound from…4000 ft


----------

